# Great cordless drill for an awesome price



## Tim_456

I've had this one for a while now and it's great. I'm certainly not a power user but I've used it for light jobs all the way to driving in a days worth of screws for a deck. The charger is fast and the batteries hold the charge well. I also love the various settings and the power this tool delivers. I agree with the 5 star rating, it's hard to come up with anything negative about this tool.

On a side note, this was my first cordless DeWalt tool and since then I've picked up the flashlight (almost a must have and the jigsaw that work with it (another fine buy/tool) and at some point I'll break down and get the circular saw. BUT, this tool is one of the best ones in my arsenal as well. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## mnorusis

I agree on the charging. 1 hour to fully charge the battery is great, especially since it comes with 2.

fyi, still available on homedepot.com and lowes.com for $99, so I guess I didn't have to drag myself out of bed at 6am Friday morning…oh well.


----------



## AJJ

I also bought one at Lowes. I was looking for Li-Ion batteries to replace the nicad ones I have for my full size DeWalt 18V drill and saw this buy. I love the original 18v and this new compact is just as nice. I used it on a closet shelving project yesterday. 5 stars!!


----------



## Mcnervy

I scored one also
Great drill 
Easier on the arms then my bosch 24V


----------



## Dusty56

I just picked this up at ACE Hardware for $79 after rebate !! : ) I can't wait to use it ! I also scored a Makita 10.8 volt Lith-Ion kit for $80..normally $150 : )


----------



## learnin2do

Mine came from there too -it was a birthday gift from my man - my full size would not hold charge any more.
I killed the new one's second gear somehow within 6 months or so.
Now i have killed his -the chuck is stripping or something -so neither holds a bit for long - it is crazy-making.

-so…i've managed to kill 3 of these in 5 years (2 in less than a year)
-so…was i supposed to make use of those hard cases?

-can you morph the good parts from each?


----------



## Dusty56

I'm not exactly thrilled with the chuck that came on mine. The way it is designed , sometimes it doesn't grip the bit tightly enough . Other than that , no complaints so far : )


----------



## MikeOB

Noticed Ace will be selling this again for 89.99 this year for black friday.


----------



## Dusty56

Mine is holding up very well and the only issue to date is with tightening the chuck as I mentioned previously.


----------

